# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Cua biển Cà Mau - Phân loại thương mại cua biển Cà Mau.

## delotly

Cua biển Cà Mau - Đặc biệt khu vực ở khu vực Đầm Dơi , Ngọc Hiển , Năm Căn ..- được nuôi theo kiểu sinh thái nên giá trị rất cao , theo chân những lái cua Cà Mau , tôi được biết hiện tại họ phân loại cua sống như sau để dễ bề buôn bán .
1.- Cua y ( còn gọi là cua thịt ) đạt khoảng 70 % thịt trở lên ( nếu đạt 100% thì 1kg cua Cà Mau cho khoảng 800 gram thịt ),cua y từ 250 gram/1con trở lên, lái cơ sở thường mua cua y sau đó bạn cho vựa cơ sở , vựa cơ sở sẽ phân loại lại cua y và cua y nhất ( y nhất là con đạt độ thịt cao 90% trở lên , lượng cua này tương đối ít ) , cua y lại tiếp tuc phân loại y tứ ( khoản 4 con 1kg ) , y 3 ( khoản 3 con 1 kg ) , y5 ( khoản 2 con kg ) , y 7 ( 1 con trên 700 gram trở lên ) để tiện bề bán lại cho các vựa lớn , hay các thương lái lớn , các công ty kinh doanh cua
2- Cua gạch : lái cua nhỏ bắt cua gạch ( gạch và thịt đạt khoản 70% trở lên ) rồi chuyển cho vựa cơ sở họ phân lại : gạch , gạch loại 1 , và gạch mỹ .Gạch loại 1 : đạt 80% đến 90% gạch và thịt ( con từ 330 gram trở lên ) , gạch Mỹ ( đạt 90% gạch và thịt trở lên , 1 con từ 450 gram trở lên )
3- Cua cốm ( cua hai da  ) và cua lột
4- Cua yếm vuông ( cua cái gần đến khi hình thành gạch ) .
* Các loại cua trên phải đầy đủ hình thể và tuổi trưởng thành phải đạt từ 5 đến 7 tháng .
5- Cua xô : nếu không đạt những tiêu chí trên thì xếp vào cua xô ( giá thấp nhất ).

Việc làm sáng tỏ việc phân loại cua để giúp ích cho việc mua bán , mong được sự ủng hộ của quí vị !
Hotline :0938959516 ( Văn Anh )

----------


## delotly

BẢNG GIÁ THAM KHẢO CUA CÀ MAU
Kính gửi : Quý Vị 
Lời đầu tiên, CTY TNHH CUA NGON xin gửi lời chức sức khỏe đến Quý vị , kính chúc, thịnh vượng và thành đạt. CTY TNHH CUA NGON xin gửi tới quí vị bảng giá 
( Ngày 7 tháng 2 năm 2012 )
1.Cua thit Y tứ : + chắc thịt , ngon tuyệt ( đạt 95% - 100% thịt )
+ trọng lượng từ 200 gram đến 250 gram/1con. Giá 160.000 VNĐ
2. Cua Thịt Y 3 + Chắc thịt, ngon tuyệt ( đạt 95% - 100% thịt )
+ Trọng lượng từ 300 gram đến 440 gram/con. Giá 1kg: 230.000 VND
3. Cua thịt y 5  + Chắc thịt, ngon tuyệt ( đạt 95% - 100% thịt )
+ Trọng lượng từ 450 gram đến 550 gram/con. Giá 1kg 270.000VNĐ
4. Cua Thịt Gạch Mỹ + Gạch son đầy, thịt chắc, ngon.
+ Trọng lượng từ 500 gram đến trở lên. Giá 1kg : 340.000VNĐ
5. Cua Cà Mau Yếm Vuông
+ Gạch mới thành hình , thịt cua chắc, ngon
+ Trọng lượng từ 250 gram đến 400 gram. Giá 1kg : 230.000 VNĐ
6. Cua Y7 + Cua thịt ngon đặc biệt ( đạt 95% - 100% thịt )
- Trọng lượng từ 700gram gram đến 1,5kg. Giá 1kg:300.000 VNĐ
7. Cua biển dành cho bé yêu
+ Cua cốm , và cua Lột
+ Hàm lượng canxi cao 
+ Thịt ngon, hấp dẫn bé yêu. Giá 1kg: 350.000 VNĐ
Ghi Chú :
• Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế VAT 5%.
• Bảng báo giá có thể thay đổi tùy thời điểm nhất định mà không cần báo trước.
• Dây trói 60 gr/con 
• Giao hàng tận nơi khi khách mua trên 3kg 

Hotline :0938.95.95.16 ( VĂN ANH )

----------


## delotly

Quán mình chuyên bán các món ăn về cua , làm cua theo yêu cầu ( quí khách cứ chọn con nào thì mình làm con đó : to nhỏ có , cua thịt , cua gạch , cua yếm vuông,cua cốm ,cua lột đầy đủ ) , thực đơn thì rất nhiều món ăn từ cua . dđ:0938.9595.16 ( có giao hàng tận nơi ).Cảm ơn đã đọc tin .

----------


## thunhunguyet

sao hình mấy con cua bé tẹo í...

----------

